# WHITE CATS in ROMANIA urgent homes needed



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

WHITE CATS NEED HOME URGENT
Anyone interested in adopting a white kitten?
These are two of three kittens and their mum abandoned on the streets of Romania.
There was another kitten but he died.
These cats are living on the streets but if a home is offered we will try to find a foster place while they have their vaccinations.
Please help them they may not survive winter outside in Romania.
Our adoption fee is £80 for a fully vaccinated kitten including travel to UK.
contact me urgently if you can help: [email protected]


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

they are gorgeous kittens, can you tell me what is involved to give them a home.
i do breed mainecoons and dont want to risk any infections, but would also love to give them both a home.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Would be willing to chip in with costs.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

costs not an issue but thankyou so much for your kind offer.
its infections im more concerned about as my mc girl is 14yrs old and she is also white, i do adore white cats and as there are only 2 kittens it would be a shame to seperate them.
i can also put up posters in my local vets and around stores if this helps, they all have rescue boards for charities.

i also know of a neighbour who would love 2 white babies, they are retired but i have to say have been turned down by cp due to not having a cat flap...silly really if they need the room for more rescues.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

OOOOh that does sound promising. Lets hope these babies can be saved.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i have had a pm from the lady so i hope these 2 can be saved before the romanian weather sets in, sadly time is now against us weather wise but i have to wait 4 weeks. paws crossed the weather holds off long enough.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> i have had a pm from the lady so i hope these 2 can be saved before the romanian weather sets in, sadly time is now against us weather wise but i have to wait 4 weeks. paws crossed the weather holds off long enough.


Fingers crossed everything goes ok and that these gorgeous kitties have now found there forever home xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sadly the 2 kittens havent been seen for a few days, they have gone AWOL...
i really hope they survive the winter or return.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh no  I hope they return soon so they can find their forever home. Poor little things


----------

